# 2017 Mileage so far?



## simon the viking (31 Jan 2017)

I know we are only a month in but..... I had a really low mileage total for 2016 at around 1800 miles due to covering a another branch for a while at work that was too far to cycle to and then a job change which I seemed to cycle commute to less..... so really keeping an eye on mileage this year to hit 3000 minimum (2014 2015 totals) or hopefully nearer 4000 so.........I'll kick off

As of tonight 31/0117 = 200.7 miles

Not bad given its January, weathers poor and I had Man-flu where I really should have been in intensive care on drip but chose to carry on regardless. A full 5 day commuting is 75 miles so clearly missed a few days but did get a 30 miler in on a day off. 

Going to try and get a few 50 milers in when weather gets better to get monthly average up.......

Anyone want to add their Jan Total?


----------



## Saluki (31 Jan 2017)

As of about 7pm tonight, when I went out between bouts of rain, 230 miles. I'm pleased with that for a wet and windy January.


----------



## jay clock (31 Jan 2017)

520km of cycling, 35km running and 10.3km swimming

aim is 7500 riding for the year


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jan 2017)

894 miles. My lowest January total for 5 years. Mainly due to crap weather.


----------



## vickster (31 Jan 2017)

0


----------



## simon the viking (31 Jan 2017)

some cracking mileages coming in!!! I'll be happy for 350 - 400 per month April - October


----------



## simon the viking (31 Jan 2017)

vickster said:


> 0


----------



## Rob and Alison (31 Jan 2017)

412miles for us so just about on course for our 100mile per week target!


----------



## simon the viking (31 Jan 2017)

Rob and Alison said:


> 412miles for us so just about on course for our 100mile per week target!


A good logical target that! I could just about manage if i tried a bit harder


----------



## DCLane (31 Jan 2017)

Not good. Being ill for 2 weeks really hasn't helped:

535 miles, which is my worst January since 2013.


----------



## Tin Pot (31 Jan 2017)

simon the viking said:


> Anyone want to add their Jan Total?



(You might want to bar a couple of folk before they post their 1,500-2,000kms)

I've done just over 17hrs hard work in the turbo trainer in Jan, missed one hour last week.

I've only been outside for one 50km ride, and one 25km ride.


----------



## HLaB (31 Jan 2017)

Just 671miles and most of that was up north in the first week of Jan. I've been doing more turbore work instead since, where I only log power/hr/cadence and ignore the theoretical speed/distance which is more to do with the individual trainer.


----------



## gaz71 (31 Jan 2017)

I managed 315.84 miles in Jan which im quite pleased with considering ive had that annoying bug all month.Set myself a target of 3500 miles for the year so im on track.


----------



## DCLane (31 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4662407, member: 9609"]@DCLane beat you by 1.7 miles 
but that is over double my previous best January, I'm going like a train at the moment (famous last words)[/QUOTE]

Hmmm ... that's fighting talk 

For Feb I've now got a 665 mile target to keep on track for 7500.


----------



## uclown2002 (1 Feb 2017)

1645 zwift miles.


----------



## PK99 (1 Feb 2017)

vickster said:


> 0



Me too!


----------



## ColinJ (1 Feb 2017)

I have a road target for the year and an off-road target. The off-road target is 10 miles per year of my life i.e. 610 miles, or about 51 miles a month. January was a _nearly_ excellent month with a grand total of 0 (zero) off-road miles!


----------



## bianchi1 (1 Feb 2017)

891 miles with most of them outside. By my reckoning about 80 of them were at Newport Velodrome. Sadly around 50 miles are just cycling to the pub and wobbling back so they should really count as minus miles when it comes to fitness.


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Feb 2017)

As of my commute to work last night, 533 miles, my biggest month since August last year. All outdoor 'proper' miles, none of this indoor lark


----------



## si_c (1 Feb 2017)

A combination of being away on holiday for the first week or so of the month followed by the pressing need to find a new job after my contract ended unexpectedly in December has meant the worst month for me cycling wise since 2014. So far I've done just under 100 miles and am 400 behind where my target for the year says I need to be. There is a plan to catch up though.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Feb 2017)

Fat ZERO


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (1 Feb 2017)

107, four miles more than last January.


----------



## Jody (1 Feb 2017)

vickster said:


> 0



Same here


----------



## biggs682 (1 Feb 2017)

about 250 road miles


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Feb 2017)

It's about 100 miles per week at the moment. Commutes and shortish weekend rides. I don't think I've ridden over 30 miles in one go this year.

At this time of year 'other stuff' is about. Last weekend we were away for Mrs Daves birthday, this weekend my mum is coming to stay. If I get up early on Saturday (after circuit training and yoga ) I might squeeze a short ride in.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Feb 2017)

All of my daft targets are being maintained so far.

I've managed 538km, including one metric and two imperial centuries. I've also managed to keep my average climb over my target of 1,000m per 100km, with a total of 5,885m climbed.

I had plans to commute but they have been dashed. So weekend riding only.


----------



## Alex H (1 Feb 2017)

24.2km (yesterday, as it was a pleasant 15°C)


----------



## NeilnrLincoln (1 Feb 2017)

15


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Feb 2017)

165 miles so far, with more of that off road than on.


----------



## iandg (1 Feb 2017)

378 km - a great start to the year - didn't manage the 100 km challenge but did get 2 metric half century rides in. Joining the challenge has definitely helped my motivation


----------



## Twizit (1 Feb 2017)

426 miles. Second worst January since I started recording but better than last year when I moved house half way through the month.

Regardless I always seem to end up somewhere between 6-7,000 miles for the year, and there's plenty of time to up my game yet


----------



## Venod (1 Feb 2017)

751.2 mile better than last January's 0 (broken shoulder) so very happy with this years effort.

.


----------



## martint235 (1 Feb 2017)

514 miles which isn't bad for a January for me. Less than last year though


----------



## Rooster1 (1 Feb 2017)

408miles with 16,000 feet of hills


----------



## Milkfloat (1 Feb 2017)

373 miles for me. I can only do early starts and there has been too much ice around to get many of my planned rides in.


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 Feb 2017)

Just over 1300 miles as I type, apparently


----------



## iggibizzle (1 Feb 2017)

Approx 900 mile. Cut down a bit over the last couple years. Just commuting really with a little blast Sunday morn.


----------



## mangid (1 Feb 2017)

1729miles


----------



## Specialeyes (1 Feb 2017)

285 miles only (man flu + icy roads) which is why I prefer to think of it as 459km, as that sounds more impressive!


----------



## ACS (1 Feb 2017)

566 miles for me with about 8900m of climbing.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (1 Feb 2017)

498.

A little behind my 7000 target for the year which would need 135 miles a week.

I reckon if I average 100 miles a week for January and February I should be ok, especially with a LEJOG in May.

Graham


----------



## helston90 (1 Feb 2017)

336 miles- all of them in the wet if I remember rightly! 

Aiming for 4k this year so puts my slap bang on target.


----------



## L Q (1 Feb 2017)

58 miles.

With a target of 4k this year I had best get my backside into gear.


----------



## Sharky (1 Feb 2017)

About 12 miles on the bike and about 1 mile on crutches. But more hopeful for Feb.


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Feb 2017)

About 400 miles in Jan, too much ice or fog for any more rides, but on reflection there has been quite a few sunny January days. It's forecast to be very windy on Friday 3rd Feb, so another no ride day............


----------



## Sixmile (1 Feb 2017)

242 miles for January, all commuting. Not massive but 242 more miles than I did last January.

I have only been on the hybrid so far, must get the road bike fixed up and back in service.

Target is to double my mileage from last year. 6864 miles to go...


----------



## jay clock (1 Feb 2017)

At a quick glance @mangid has the highest with an average of 55 miles per day. Curious as to how that came about? Commuting? Unemployed/retired? 

Chapeau either way


----------



## steverob (1 Feb 2017)

Currently sat on 234 miles, which makes it my best January ever. Okay, I've only got proper records going back to 2013, but previous to that, I rarely got out on my bike during the winter and even on the rare occasions when I did, I know my monthly total wouldn't have managed three figures.


----------



## mangid (1 Feb 2017)

jay clock said:


> At a quick glance @mangid has the highest with an average of 55 miles per day. Curious as to how that came about? Commuting? Unemployed/retired?
> 
> Chapeau either way



Commuting.

Live 2 miles from work, desk job, hit 17.5stone @30 so started cycling, and the morning distance has just increased, gives me thinking/relaxation time. That and longer rides in the morning at the weekend. Do get up at stupid O'Clock though.


----------



## Sixmile (1 Feb 2017)

mangid said:


> Commuting.
> 
> Live 2 miles from work, desk job, hit 17.5stone @30 so started cycling, and the morning distance has just increased, gives me thinking/relaxation time. That and longer rides in the morning at the weekend. Do get up at stupid O'Clock though.


 
You have done 1,729 miles living 2 miles from work and a few longer rides at the weekends?! Either you nip back and forward to work constantly throughout the day or you're doing mammoth rides on a weekend. Either way, that's some incredible mileage. At that rate you'll be nearing 21,000 miles this year.


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 Feb 2017)

Sixmile said:


> You have done 1,729 miles living 2 miles from work and a few longer rides at the weekends?! Either you nip back and forward to work constantly throughout the day or you're doing mammoth rides on a weekend. Either way, that's some incredible mileage. At that rate you'll be nearing 21,000 miles this year.


Unbelievable mileage. Chapeau.


----------



## DEFENDER01 (1 Feb 2017)

0 Zero from September till May.
Or until the weather warms up.


----------



## mangid (1 Feb 2017)

Sixmile said:


> You have done 1,729 miles living 2 miles from work and a few longer rides at the weekends?! Either you nip back and forward to work constantly throughout the day or you're doing mammoth rides on a weekend. Either way, that's some incredible mileage. At that rate you'll be nearing 21,000 miles this year.



Most commutes in at this time of the year are a 37mile loop ;-) on what are now very familiar roads. The ride home tends to vary, and is seldom more than 15, need to get home to cook dinner for the family.


----------



## AlanW (1 Feb 2017)

1,135 miles for January


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 Feb 2017)

mangid said:


> Most commutes in at this time of the year are a 37mile loop ;-) on what are now very familiar roads. The ride home tends to vary, and is seldom more than 15, need to get home to cook dinner for the family.


I guess Mr. Geppetto gets hungry, whilst you're on the quest to find La Fata dai Capelli Turchini.


----------



## Jamieyorky (1 Feb 2017)

0


----------



## byegad (1 Feb 2017)

Zero miles for me. The fact that I've had two bad chest infections in a row has put paid to January mileage! Hopefully I'll be out a little later this month.


----------



## simon the viking (1 Feb 2017)

As op.... Some cracking mileages so far if I can hit 3500 for the year I'll be happy


----------



## Lonestar (1 Feb 2017)

353 Fixie commuting miles...17 commutes.


----------



## mythste (1 Feb 2017)

526 miles forward
23,337 feet up

Just behind target for 7500 this year.

Considering before I joined Cycle chat a few years ago I'd neevr done more than 5 miles, I'm happy with that!


----------



## LemonCowboy (1 Feb 2017)

340 miles in Jan (for some reason I count everything exercise in KM.. maybe because 550km looks better?) 
Mainly wattbike / turbo with a handful of shorter weekend rides.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Feb 2017)

1,607 miles.


----------



## Effyb4 (1 Feb 2017)

120 miles in January. My best January total so far.


----------



## vickster (1 Feb 2017)

LemonCowboy said:


> 340 miles in Jan (for some reason I count everything exercise in KM.. maybe because 550km looks better?)
> Mainly wattbike / turbo with a handful of shorter weekend rides.



So you didn't really go 550km then : You spent xx hrs on the turbo/Wattbike plus a few shorter weekend rides

I'm not permitted to cycle outside currently hence the 0 miles, but I've done at least 20 minutes most days on my home exercise bike and a few trips to the gym to use the recumbent (no longer going due to PF)

Does indoor cycling of whatever flavour count towards mileage totals (I never have included)...discuss


----------



## Sixmile (1 Feb 2017)

vickster said:


> Does indoor cycling of whatever flavour count towards mileage totals (I never have included)...discuss


 
Last winter I cycled a few hours every week in a gym just to keep ticking over but never counted the distances towards my annual total. This winter I just bought some decent winter gear and am battling on regardless. In fact, should winter miles count as double... discuss


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Feb 2017)




----------



## GlenBen (1 Feb 2017)

320 commuting miles so far, leisure miles of 84. Picking up the new bike this week though so that will hopefully start rising.


----------



## GlenBen (1 Feb 2017)

Sixmile said:


> Last winter I cycled a few hours every week in a gym just to keep ticking over but never counted the distances towards my annual total. This winter I just bought some decent winter gear and am battling on regardless. In fact, should winter miles count as double... discuss




Triple, as a minimum


----------



## Rooster1 (1 Feb 2017)

vickster said:


> So you didn't really go 550km then : You spent xx hrs on the turbo/Wattbike plus a few shorter weekend rides
> 
> I'm not permitted to cycle outside currently hence the 0 miles, but I've done at least 20 minutes most days on my home exercise bike and a few trips to the gym to use the recumbent (no longer going due to PF)
> 
> Does indoor cycling of whatever flavour count towards mileage totals (I never have included)...discuss



Well, I need to try one of these ZWIFT thingmajigs - from what I understand, you can use a regular Turbo Trainer, as long as you have an ANT+ device. Moreover, you can really snazzy Turbos that alter the difficulty to emulate hills. But I can't see how a Turbo Trainer can truly emulate a steep ascent, or descent in terms of the technical challenges of a real ride. There's no wind, no rough surfaces, no puddles, mud, stones, traffic, obstacles, and actual real geology. So no - get these miles off the scores on the doors.


----------



## Brandane (1 Feb 2017)

vickster said:


> Does indoor cycling of whatever flavour count towards mileage totals


NO! It's not real cycling by any stretch of the imagination. If you want credit for miles done, get out on a bike, outside, and do them.


----------



## LemonCowboy (1 Feb 2017)

vickster said:


> So you didn't really go 550km then : You spent xx hrs on the turbo/Wattbike plus a few shorter weekend rides
> 
> I'm not permitted to cycle outside currently hence the 0 miles, but I've done at least 20 minutes most days on my home exercise bike and a few trips to the gym to use the recumbent (no longer going due to PF)
> 
> Does indoor cycling of whatever flavour count towards mileage totals (I never have included)...discuss



True technically actual miles they are not, but I like to think time in the saddle counts for something.. if i didn't count it i wouldn't end up doing it!
20 hours 18 mins in Jan on the bike.. probably a more honest representation :-)


----------



## Chappy (1 Feb 2017)

187 miles so far this year with is bloody good seeing as i wasn't able to ride until the 21st due to work.


----------



## vickster (1 Feb 2017)

LemonCowboy said:


> T I like to think time in the saddle counts for something..


Exercise


----------



## Lilliburlero (1 Feb 2017)

wicker man said:


> 378 km - a great start to the year - didn't manage the 100 km challenge but did get 2 metric half century rides in. Joining the challenge has definitely helped my motivation



The CC monthly challenges are great for upping your millage. I did last years 50km challenge and loved it so much that I`m now doing the 2017 50km & 100km challenges. January got me 2x50km rides and 3x100km rides.

5 logged rides on strava = 255 miles + unlogged commutes = 160`ish miles.

Loving it


----------



## Will Spin (1 Feb 2017)

260 miles so far this year, trying to beat my total of 5,000 miles for last year, but haven't got off to a good start due to illness, icy roads and now several days of persistent rain!


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Feb 2017)

Lilliburlero said:


> The CC monthly challenges are great for upping your millage.


They really are. 

It's too late to join the Imperial Century one, I think that's quite a strict Jan-Dec challenge (but I could be wrong) but you can join the Metric one at any time of the year as long as you are committed to a metric century a month. (Miss a month, though and you're out til next Jan).


----------



## Drago (1 Feb 2017)

As of today, 303 miles.


----------



## fossyant (1 Feb 2017)

For those of us with long term injury, then Zwift and similar programmes are a fitness builder. It's also good if time restricted.

They are bloody hard work.

I my used to commute 25 to 40 miles a day and never roughed a turbo. But since a kind driver broke my spine it's been my main cycling. I've managed to start ramping up the training in the garage to try and get fit again in a safe environment as my back still feels like glass


----------



## Jenkins (1 Feb 2017)

875 miles up to the 29th Jan.


----------



## Tin Pot (1 Feb 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> (You might want to bar a couple of folk before they post their 1,500-2,000kms)
> 
> I've done just over 17hrs hard work in the turbo trainer in Jan, missed one hour last week.
> 
> I've only been outside for one 50km ride, and one 25km ride.



I tell a lie.







10675m swimming

104km running


----------



## shnjmsn (2 Feb 2017)

A sad 273 miles....... 573 this time last year. Still struggling with sciatica that took me off the bike in November. Still...... Smiles not miles this year is the new motto. Roll on the Spring :-)


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Feb 2017)

340 miles by bike and 8 miles running  Quite time starved these days so only commuting 2-3 times a week by bike, so took up running to try and keep the endorphin's topped up calories under control !


----------



## tyred (2 Feb 2017)

Not very much I'm sorry to say. Maybe about a hundred miles over the first few days of the new year, then I took a seemingly never ending cold and did very little apart from maybe go to the shop before doing perhaps 120 miles over the few days I was in Cork with my Brompton.

I've now started a new job this week and just feel so drained each day after the training which is still taking place I don't really have the mental capacity to cycle! Cycle commuting isn't really practical either but if the job works out I intend to move closer to work.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Feb 2017)

20: 2 x 10 mile rides.

Trust me - this was a big achievement. Been ill since July and have not been able to ride until this week.

Was averaging 200miles/month prior in 25-35 mile chunks.

Been advised by GP just to take it slow and steady and build up gradually.

Slow and steady is easy for me - I have dropped 40 secs/mile.

Hey-ho: isn't life fun as you get older (60).


----------



## Wobblers (2 Feb 2017)

607 miles - my best January ever, in fact. Much of that's been down to the weather, which has been mild - there was only one day I came home from work the direct route due to the risk of ice on the back lanes. Though I have lost count of the number of times I've got back home soaking wet with the Met Office telling me that the risk of rain was less than 5%....



ianrauk said:


> 894 miles. My lowest January total for 5 years. Mainly due to crap weather.



Show off! 

On the plus side, we've both done far more miles than @martint235.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Feb 2017)

McWobble said:


> 607 miles - my best January ever, in fact. Much of that's been down to the weather, which has been mild - there was only one day I came home from work the direct route due to the risk of ice on the back lanes. Though I have lost count of the number of times I've got back home soaking wet with the Met Office telling me that the risk of rain was less than 5%....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hope to see you on some FNR's this year Wobble.


----------



## tallliman (3 Feb 2017)

360ish miles....my best January to date so nicely ahead of last year's total of 300 miles.


----------



## jonny jeez (3 Feb 2017)

vickster said:


> I'm not permitted to cycle outside currently



when *does* the restriction order expire?


----------



## vickster (3 Feb 2017)

jonny jeez said:


> when *does* the restriction order expire?


When I feel able. I reckon it could be Easter though due to upcoming work travel!

Steroid injection into shoulder on Monday will hopefully relieve pain and stiffness


----------



## nickyboy (3 Feb 2017)

I'm aiming for 100 miles per week. Managed 425 miles in January (with about 35,000ft of climbing) which I was well pleased with as I was away for about 10 days with no cycling and there were a few days with snow and ice when I couldn't get out

I'm trying a winter strategy of more shorter rides. I'm enjoying it. Hilly rides over 50 miles I really start to feel the fatigue but 2 x 25 miles seems more enjoyable. I'll slot in some longer rides as Spring arrives


----------



## rowdin (3 Feb 2017)

523 Miles,


----------



## Elybazza61 (3 Feb 2017)

430 miles


----------



## mynydd (3 Feb 2017)

524. 
Managed 4300 last year aiming to go over 5000 this year.
Most of my miles are commuting, so I actually struggle to get the miles in during the best part of the year, summer (I teach and have young kids)


----------



## fatjel (3 Feb 2017)

338 miles so far + 30 minutes a day doing intervals on the turbo trainer


----------



## cyberknight (3 Feb 2017)

About 400 miles , havent updated but with 2 days to go i was 41 miles short and i did my normal commute .

Lower than i wanted but the weathers been pretty dire so no club runs yet as i dont fancy falling off on ice or aggravating my shocking circulation .


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Feb 2017)

January 2016...........530 miles.


January 2017.........124(all indoors as well)


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2017)

225 miles as of today. Considering I only took up cycling in mid August and currently looking after mum following her hip replacement just before Christmas, don't think I'm doing too badly.

Looking to get out more now that the evenings are getting a bit longer.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Mar 2017)

numbnuts said:


> Fat ZERO


Still the same


----------



## velovoice (2 Mar 2017)

300km in January, 400km in February. Pleased (and surprised) to be averaging nearly 100km/week just commuting.

My goal was to spend January & February "just spinning" -- easy miles, time in the saddle, careful not to overload knees or do myself another injury. That went well. And I started physiotherapy. Now doing intervals and hill climbs - nothing too aggressive just yet! I've never done this kind of mileage in the winter though and am really pleased with how things are going. "Winter miles make summer smiles."


----------



## Racing roadkill (2 Mar 2017)

2670 miles so far this year. I haven't started to ramp the distances up yet. I may get 20000 miles by the end of the year.


----------



## MiK1138 (2 Mar 2017)

Jan.: 259 miles
Feb : 194 miles

Hoping to pick up the mileage now the nights are getting lighter


----------



## Sixmile (2 Mar 2017)

Jan: 242 miles (Jan 16: 0)
Feb: 289 miles (Feb 16: 58)

My two targets are still on.
1. Double last years mileage
2. Bike commutes > Car commutes


----------



## iateyoubutler (2 Mar 2017)

Mine up to today is 1116.1 miles, 35 rides, 74,259ft of climbing.

I wanted double that, but it hasn`t happened


----------



## jay clock (2 Mar 2017)

1235km vs 800 last year for Jan and Feb. Benefits of being unemployed is I get out more!


----------



## Ciar (2 Mar 2017)

421 miles so far 80 behind last year, had a week out due to days with family and medical stuff, came back went out on the MTB hit a tree twice hard, have kept riding but for the last three weeks been giving my noggin a rest as i think i had mild concussion or whiplash ;-) will be back in the forest next weekend! so i should by rights pass last years total, fingers x'd!


----------



## simon the viking (2 Mar 2017)

As OP I'm ashamed of myself... only 111 miles in Feb..... so only 311 for year hoping for at least 3000 so got to put some serious summer mileage in to catch up.


----------



## iandg (2 Mar 2017)

Just over 500 miles (880km)


----------



## the_mikey (2 Mar 2017)

2017 mileage so far: 13 miles.


----------



## Hedgemonkey (2 Mar 2017)

After this weekend mine should be just over 800 miles so far since Xmas. ( new pooter for xmas ) :-) this does include my 16 mile a day commute, 4 days a week.


----------



## cyberknight (2 Mar 2017)

900 miles till the end of Feb. give or take the odd mile, i only update my totals at the weekend when i upload the commuting to strava and any other rides.


----------



## mustang1 (2 Mar 2017)

End of Feb is 1000km.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Mar 2017)

Did my best February ever.


----------



## booze and cake (2 Mar 2017)

1188 miles mostly single-speed so far for me, 228 more than this time last year, which I'm pleased with as I don't do any commuting miles. I don't have a set mileage target as such, just to make sure I cycle further than I drive. Last year I drove 6184 miles and cycled 7388 miles. I'm pretty sure I'm going to have to drive more than that this year, so its going to be closer this time. Fingers crossed for nice weather for the remainder of the year to make it possible, as I'm not going to bother slogging in out in the rain just to get miles.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Mar 2017)

860km, but target wise I've managed 4 imperial centuries, which is ahead of my target of 20 for the year.


----------



## mynydd (2 Mar 2017)

1001 as of today.... aiming for 5000 in total this year


----------



## tallliman (2 Mar 2017)

970 miles to date, best January and best February. Now it starts getting harder!


----------



## nickyboy (2 Mar 2017)

I'm going to try for 5,200 miles this year. I've been away for a couple of weeks thus far this year so that's put a bit of a dent in progress

700 miles in 9 weeks so I need to make up the 200 miles I'm short

65,000ft of climbing so no soft miles so far


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Mar 2017)

The back end of last year went well, as did January. Then I was knocked back for TCR and LEL and then got the flu. February has almost been a washout as I have lost a lot of incentive. The grey, wet, dark weather is not helping and so I am hoping for a bit of sunshine to get out of this slump.


----------



## gavroche (2 Mar 2017)

Possibly around 100 miles so far this year. Must the lowest of all CC members I guess. Spring starting in less than 3 weeks so hopefully will be able to improve on it then. Rollers have been busy though.


----------



## Specialeyes (2 Mar 2017)

Only 650 miles so far this year, but back to commuting daily once some stitches come out tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## HLaB (2 Mar 2017)

I'm at 1404 road miles now still short of where I've been in the past but as I said before I'm doing more short turbore sessions.


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Mar 2017)

About 300 easyish ebike miles for me.

Relatively benign weather has encouraged me to do longer rides than I would normally do in January and February.

As a leisure cyclist, being out on the bike at all through the winter is something of a victory for me.

Although when my hobby was drinking beer I did that for 12 months of the year.

No reason to treat cycling any differently.


----------



## EasyPeez (2 Mar 2017)

650 miles up to 2nd march. I was quite pleased with that until I saw some of the other posts on here....

Aiming for 5,500 miles this year.


----------



## tyred (2 Mar 2017)

I did quite a bit in Jan but cycled a grand total of four and a half miles in February. New job, stresses related to that, moving to a new town and relationship/friendship/unrequited love issues have left me utterly drained.

I at least am doing the 40 minute walk to work.


----------



## Aravis (3 Mar 2017)

As a leisure and general fitness cyclist I have 543 miles so far in 2017. That does include five imperial centuries, putting me where I hoped to be at this stage.

It may not be the most helpful way of doing things, but I'd like to end the year with number of rides = number of centuries, and I'm still on target for that. I did actually dream last night that I'd failed due to a broken gear cable, and the relief as I slowly realised it hadn't really happened was palpable. I think it's already become an obsession.

But most importantly, I've loved every ride.


----------



## Part time cyclist (3 Mar 2017)

282.5 miles so far this year......


----------



## uclown2002 (3 Mar 2017)

3167 virtual miles, which is meaningless. 146 hrs in the saddle though.


----------



## RoubaixCube (3 Mar 2017)

I've done around 540 miles so far give or take


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (5 Mar 2017)

995 miles in January, 1045 in February. On top of this a bit of indoor work but I didn't move so zero miles but time on the bike well spent.


----------



## nickyboy (5 Mar 2017)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> 995 miles in January, 1045 in February. On top of this a bit of indoor work but I didn't move so zero miles but time on the bike well spent.



Yours are all flat so they don't count


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Mar 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Yours are all flat so they don't count



They do at the speed he goes.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (5 Mar 2017)

2,253.4 km so far…


----------



## MarkF (5 Mar 2017)

0 miles.

Hoping to move off from 0 miles next week, weather permitting. By May there'll be no stopping me, tortoise and hare.....................


----------



## nickyboy (5 Mar 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> They do at the speed he goes.



I know, I was joking. I could only keep up with @MickeyBlueEyes downhill


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (5 Mar 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Yours are all flat so they don't count


To be fair they are much flatter than yours! I do keep meaning to take another trip up your way. I really enjoyed the 156 miler last time. How long ago was it now?


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (5 Mar 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> They do at the speed he goes.


Hoping to be much faster this year after some decent winter training


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Mar 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I know, I was joking. I could only keep up with @MickeyBlueEyes downhill



I could keep up with him if we both fell off a cliff.

Actually, I broke my descending speed record today, reaching 32.5mph.

My eyes were watering - even behind my glasses.


----------



## nickyboy (6 Mar 2017)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> To be fair they are much flatter than yours! I do keep meaning to take another trip up your way. I really enjoyed the 156 miler last time. How long ago was it now?



It was 12 months ago

My plan would be to do a quick 20 miles with you after you'd ridden 75 to get to me. That way I might have a hope of keeping up

Actually the weather on the tops is still a bit sketchy and the descents are still wet and treacherous in places so I'd leave it a bit. Only the local idiots like me keep going through the winter


----------



## cyberknight (6 Mar 2017)

Just updated my milage 962 miles up to yesterday .


----------



## cyberknight (6 Mar 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I know, I was joking. I could only keep up with @MickeyBlueEyes downhill


Needs a couple of lead weights on his bike


----------



## tallliman (6 Mar 2017)

cyberknight said:


> Needs a couple of lead weights on his bike



@Supersuperleeds and myself sometimes think @13 rider needs a few lead weights on him too when we climb hills!


----------



## 13 rider (6 Mar 2017)

tallliman said:


> @Supersuperleeds and myself sometimes think @13 rider needs a few lead weights on him too when we climb hills!


I will be checking my bike next time we ride together 
Just gone through 1300 miles 1st week of March ,Managed 100 mile every week so far


----------



## simon.r (6 Mar 2017)

583 miles for me, against a target of 650 (10 miles / day average). A bit behind, but as another leisure cyclist the weather last week combined with work pressures meant very little riding time. 

Will hopefully be back on target in about 2 weeks.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (6 Mar 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Only the local dedicated ones like me keep going through the winter



FTFY


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (6 Mar 2017)

nickyboy said:


> My plan would be to do a quick 20 miles with you after you'd ridden 75 to get to me. That way I might have a hope of keeping up



That's not a bad plan actually, you'd more than keep up round your neck of the woods I'd imagine mate, I'm not that quick.


----------



## gaz71 (7 Mar 2017)

699 miles for me so far which is quite a bit more than i expected to do.Since ive gone with the attitude that every mile counts ive made my route to work longer and stay out longer after work.I feel better for doing the extra miles instead of sitting in watching tv.Im even starting to lose a bit of weight.


----------



## cyberknight (7 Mar 2017)

tallliman said:


> @Supersuperleeds and myself sometimes think @13 rider needs a few lead weights on him too when we climb hills!


I like hills


----------



## biggs682 (7 Mar 2017)

Just shy of 650 for me which is a bit under what i would like but we will get there

I am always a bit apprehensive on first fast decent when riding a new to me bike , because some bikes dont feel good descending quickly , i hit 33 mph on 1 hill Sunday am on my Terry Dolan it was very good


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Mar 2017)

cyberknight said:


> I like hills



I do as well, as long as I'm going down them.


----------



## GuyBoden (8 Mar 2017)

Just over 932 miles, I ride less in the summer, due to hols, Wends away etc.............


----------



## simon the viking (30 Jun 2017)

Thread resurrection alert... at the half way point I'm at 1140... I was hoping to hit 3000 for the year so a bit behind, but pulled it back in June a little bit by having 2 100+ mile weeks and made 300 total for June so if that carries on I might just scrape it...


----------



## 13 rider (30 Jun 2017)

I've gone at bit mad this year halfway and 4600 miles in the bag having just done a 1000 mile month . July will be less due to 2 weeks holiday .but on target for 8000


----------



## Lee_M (30 Jun 2017)

just over 2000 miles with one more day of June left. Last years total was 2500 so I'm quite pleased, and a lot more elevation this year too.


----------



## vickster (30 Jun 2017)

892.5 miles according to Strava, probably a bit more. Should be good for a couple of thousand as I didn't ride until mid April due to shoulder op


----------



## iateyoubutler (30 Jun 2017)

Just turned 2700 miles, bit low for me but till respectable. My best year was 9600, that was 2013 and included LEJOG


----------



## dave r (30 Jun 2017)

I've just topped 2000 miles.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (30 Jun 2017)

4514 at the halfway point.

Doubt I'll make 9000 though.

Graham


----------



## Banjo (30 Jun 2017)

I was on about 2000 ish but my notebook has disappeared .gutted at first but its strangely ok. Still not totally comfortable with it but not intending to start r4ecording all my miles again just yet.

My legs haven't fallen off and the tide still comes in twice a day , usually
.


----------



## iandg (30 Jun 2017)

2611.97 @ 21.62 km/hr - 52% of my target for 2017 according to mycyclinglog.com


----------



## fatjel (30 Jun 2017)

4808 so far


----------



## Aravis (30 Jun 2017)

I set a target of 40 century rides for the year. Today (June 30th) I did number 20. I suppose that with 184 days left that puts me well ahead of schedule...


----------



## smutchin (1 Jul 2017)

Set myself a target of 6,000km, and so far I'm up to 3,400km, so I'm on track.

However, 2,200km of that is made up of just seven rides - my audax SR series plus three bonus 200s. Pleased with that but I would rather be going out on the bike for more regular short rides, not just occasional big ones.


----------



## si_c (1 Jul 2017)

2500mi more or less, target is 5200mi for the year, and had two months off for injury etc.


----------



## tallliman (1 Jul 2017)

About 320miles ahead of my 20 miles per day target but disappointed that I've not really done many rides for me due to various things.


----------



## Drago (1 Jul 2017)

Very little, and zero since April. Shoulder injury has sidelined me good.


----------



## gaz71 (1 Jul 2017)

Im on 2389 for the year so far,so im on target for 4000 miles for the year.Come to think of it im only about 100 miles short of last years total milage.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Jul 2017)

286 miles sorry


----------



## Heigue'r (1 Jul 2017)

Started back on the bike mid may after a year or so out...1252miles...hoping to hit around 5000 before the end of the year


----------



## presta (1 Oct 2017)

I've done a grand total of 64.54 so far


----------



## Brandane (1 Oct 2017)

Not enough to be on target (3500 miles). According to Strava I am sitting at 2300 miles, but since not all my rides are saved to Strava I can probably add a few hundred to that. It hasn't been the best of summers, of course . I'll be happy if I can make it to 3k miles this year.


----------



## derrick (1 Oct 2017)

4,916.7 mies. A little behind my target


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Oct 2017)

A bit rubbish this year - 2460 in France, and a guesstimate of 2000 in the UK so far.


----------



## tallliman (1 Oct 2017)

Just under 6000 miles, just ahead of last year but losing motivation recently. Still on track, just need a new goal


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Oct 2017)

1,851 miles so far - so I won't achieve thefairly optimistic target of 4,000 miles that I set at the start of the year, but I should easily break through 2,000 miles, which in the grand scheme of things won't be too shabby.

A bad start to the year (weather and illness - I only got four rides in all through February) plus new role at work mean my bike time has been curtailed quite a bit from last year.
Throughout spring / summer last year I could reasonably expect to get out for a cheeky 10 to 15 miler 3 times a week after work, which doesn't sound a lot but soon adds up (on the conservative side 3x10 = 30 miles extra week, x4 = 120 extra miles a month, x 6 months = 720 miles I'm missing for a start).

On a happier note and despite all that I've managed to keep the half century challenge going this year and I've cracked 100-miles on a ride so there is still stuff to be happy with.


----------



## simon the viking (1 Oct 2017)

As op... I'm not going to hit my 3000 target. Currently sitting at 1900. I had last week with nothing much planned so hoped to get some decent rides in but weather was poor and I felt culminating in me typing from a hospital bed. What a complete waste of week off!


----------



## fatjel (1 Oct 2017)

6822 miles including a new longest of 410 km and 19 imperial centuries
Failed at my only goal for the year tho (LEL) and kinda wondering what to do next
Maybe knitting


----------



## dave r (1 Oct 2017)

dave r said:


> I've just topped 2000 miles.



An update, I've now topped 3500 miles. After a slow start I'm now up to my more usual mileage.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Oct 2017)

Broke 16,000 miles today. 16,079.14 to be precise.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Oct 2017)

Past 7600 so original target off 8000 now upped to 10000 big year for me


----------



## vickster (1 Oct 2017)

Poor compared to others, but my cycling year didn't start until April, thanks to shoulder surgery. 2022 according to strava, so 500 more than last year. Hoping to get to 2500


----------



## Mandragora (1 Oct 2017)

Behind where I want to be, but better than I thought it would be when I checked Strava: 1,897. Got to aim for 2,500 by the end of the year. Wind, rain and family crises are the reasons, and I'm missing my bike big style!


----------



## ianrauk (1 Oct 2017)

Just ticked over 10'000 miles for the year.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Oct 2017)

I'm now on 7500 miles for the year so far.


----------



## robjh (1 Oct 2017)

6230 as of today. Starting to think my yearly total now will be 7500+, but probably won't reach 8000. Still, that will make it my second best year since records began.


----------



## Aravis (1 Oct 2017)

I don't have a mileage target (for the record I'm on 3217). I have 28 centuries, so it's unlikely I'll reach my target of 40, but I have a supplementary target of at least 2 in each month, which would take me to 34. I'd be happy with that.


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Oct 2017)

2312.


----------



## StuAff (1 Oct 2017)

4396.....


----------



## Donger (1 Oct 2017)

I can't come close to some of the epic totals on this thread. 2,339 miles for me in 70 rides so far. (Probably more than most 20 stoners though, and quite a lot of hilly miles including the Tumble, the Gospel Pass, Buttertubs, a few hilly rides in the Ardennes, the Dales and the Highlands, lots of Cotswolds stuff and 3 times over the Malverns). It _feels_ like a lot to me!


----------



## Slick (1 Oct 2017)

I'm the very same in regards to getting nowhere near some of the epic totals as most on here. It's still a bit more than I was expecting but I'm on 1900 miles at the moment so looking to extend the annual total to 2500 all things being equal. This coming week's not looking good due to a cold but I'll need to get my ass in gear if I want to get there.


----------



## HLaB (1 Oct 2017)

I've been concentrating on shorter apparently more quality miles this year. It seems to have worked. I went from doing 10s in just over 26mins to regularly in just over 25mins and I've got below that 4 times on sporting courses and on an A road course yesterday I went a sub 24mins. Anyway as a result my mileage is down a fair bit and I am somewhere about 7,000 miles this year.


----------



## booze and cake (1 Oct 2017)

Today's street art ride took me to 8006 miles for the year, already more than I managed last year. I'm going to have to go for 10,000 miles for the year now, a yearly figure I've never done before, and I'm not sure I'll have the time or inclination to do it again to be honest, but this year its on!


----------



## MarkF (1 Oct 2017)

I don't want to know, its pathetic I've no excuses as I've got 4 bikes, but I put it down to a lack of sun, I think it was 30c in June and I got all giddy, then summer never happened. Worst mileage for 10 years, a few 45 milers to Skipton and that's it.  I fly out to Spain on the 13/10 and hope to make up for it then, it's forecast 30c in Seville, my type of cycling weather..


----------



## DCBassman (2 Oct 2017)

149. So far.

Edit: plus about half that again in the gym...
Every little helps...


----------



## gaz71 (2 Oct 2017)

Im on just over 3400 for the year so far,so only just under 600 miles to go to hit my target of 4000 miles.


----------



## smutchin (2 Oct 2017)

smutchin said:


> Set myself a target of 6,000km, and so far I'm up to 3,400km, so I'm on track.



After a fallow couple of months with hardly any cycling, I am now nearly 400km behind schedule. 

However, to put it in perspective, no one cares apart from me, and by any reckoning I've had a good cycling year so I'm not going to beat myself up about it.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (2 Oct 2017)

Up until recently I've only been using the bike to get to work on, I'd been averaging 80 miles a week so roughly 2800 miles so far this year


----------



## biggs682 (2 Oct 2017)

just cracked the 4060 mark so all is good here and i might get to 5k for year end


----------



## si_c (2 Oct 2017)

Just passed 5000miles for the year this weekend. Didn't really get started properly until april due to injury and vacation in the early part of the year. Was hoping to crack 13500km for the year, which would have been the combined total for the three previous years, but its looking like that's not going to happen.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Oct 2017)

Just 519.19 miles


----------



## si_c (2 Oct 2017)

numbnuts said:


> Just 519.19 miles


Still counts if you enjoyed them!


----------



## AlanW (2 Oct 2017)

10,093 miles so far, lost a few miles back in March when I had a BNI op


----------



## cyberknight (2 Oct 2017)

Targets gone out the window, last 3 months have been pants .


----------



## Iainj837 (2 Oct 2017)

My goal was to cycle 2500 miles within 52 weeks.
So far I have done 1548 and 951.11 to go, but somehow this won't happen


----------



## si_c (2 Oct 2017)

Iainj837 said:


> My goal was to cycle 2500 miles within 52 weeks.
> So far I have done 1548 and 951.11 to go, but somehow this won't happen


80 miles a week, it's doable.


----------



## avsd (2 Oct 2017)

My goal is 10,000km this year. Currently done 8,600km so on track if the snow/ice stays away


----------



## Donger (2 Oct 2017)

numbnuts said:


> Just 519.19 miles


A "like" for your remarkable precision, Sir.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (2 Oct 2017)

380 miles according to Strava.
A tenth of what I used to do, but every mile of it enjoyed and valued.


----------

